# My experimental cuts



## Zmyjka

And here is my sweet boy in shorter puppy clip:

















and my lady in longer variation of terier clip (little bit like german trim):


----------



## Countryboy

Interesting clips. Thanx. 

U could enter that 'Afghan' in Lure Coursing and pass it off as a Sighthound!  lol


----------



## Quossum

Love it! Your clips are charming, especially the "Afghan" cut--what a darling! And your photos are just exquisite. Great job, thanks for sharing!

Isn't it wonderful how versatile poodle fur is? You've got my wheels turning...

--Q


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I LOVE looking at these! Thanks tons for sharing them! Do you have any other plans? I'd love to see a kerry blue clip!


----------



## tokipoke

Nice haircuts! My boy is already in a Bedlington Terrier trim, but seeing your terrier cuts have inspired me to put him into a terrier type trim (like an Airedale)! But first, I'm going to put him into an Asian bear-bear style.


----------



## Zmyjka

Thanks for your reactions 
Actually I am thinking about kerry blue for winter, because my black one is old and in winter times she is little bit freezing, even in dog coat, so I prefer some cuts with more hair for her.


----------



## Zmyjka

And you are joking about coursing, but we were on some and my dogs loved it! Especially the younger one  He is really fast. And when they are playing, I have flying dogs


----------



## Carley's Mom

Love both of them! How do you go from short to long on the legs? I would love to do that with my girl.


----------



## kukukachoo

Yeah, I love that look!


----------



## Pluto

I love your experimental cuts! And you take fantastic photos as well. I will definitly be referring back to some of the things you tried. It never would have even occured to me to clip "out of the box".


----------



## paisley pup

Love love love!!!!


----------



## Zmyjka

Carley's Mom said:


> Love both of them! How do you go from short to long on the legs? I would love to do that with my girl.


OK, this question will be test for my poor english  But I will try to answer.

It's little bit like if you are grooming schnauzer - the short coat (cliped by clippers) ends on line approximately 0,5 inch under ischium and point of shoulder. Under this line I am cutting from shorter to longer - the full lengh starts under knee and elbow.

Here you can see it from the front view.










Or here:


----------



## kukukachoo

I LOVE his cut!


----------



## Zmyjka

And one more from side...


----------



## PlayfulPup

Love this clip! I am saving the photos to my "to try when I get my spoo someday" file. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KristaLynn

Love the "afghan" cut!!


----------



## Harrymummy

I love the pics! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## BorderKelpie

I am pleasantly surprised, these are great styles! Your little lady pulls that terrier clip off beautifully. I was never a huge fan of the German clip, but I could see one of my guys in the clip you did. 

Nicely done!


----------



## Zmyjka

BorderKelpie said:


> I am pleasantly surprised, these are great styles! Your little lady pulls that terrier clip off beautifully. I was never a huge fan of the German clip, but I could see one of my guys in the clip you did.
> 
> Nicely done!


Thanks  She is 11, but still very agile - so for summer days it's good choice. Her nic name is Dance 

Some more photos, if I can (so she won't be jealous of my sweet boy Loki):


----------



## Travis

Wow! What great photos! You are quite the artist and I can't believe how easy it is to recognize the style of cut you were going for. I wonder if people ask you if your poodle is a terrier or a afgan hound crossed with a poodle! If only could you transform people equally as well you'd be rich! Love the actions shots, what amazing dogs you have. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Zmyjka

Travis said:


> Wow! What great photos! You are quite the artist and I can't believe how easy it is to recognize the style of cut you were going for. I wonder if people ask you if your poodle is a terrier or a afgan hound crossed with a poodle! If only could you transform people equally as well you'd be rich! Love the actions shots, what amazing dogs you have. Thanks so much for sharing.


Usually people say: What kind of breed are these dogs? Some mix breed? Poodle? No, I can't believe!  But it's not pedigree dog, isn't it? (and Dance is pedigree, only Loki is from shelter) And it's same when they see my dogs working - a lot of people here believe, that poodles are something like nice toys - little bit hysteric and fearful and they are very surprised, that it's not true - that poodles are not only wonderful, loving and gentle, but also active, brave and playful.

This is Dance's most loved game 









and this one is Loki's:


----------



## BorderKelpie

What a beautiful girl, I love her name, too. 

I can see you're proud of her. She's worth it, too.


----------



## ChantersMom

so Saluki!


----------



## Zmyjka

Yeah, his head in this cut is quite similar


----------



## Tonjad

WoW! love the trims and your pictures!! post more!!


----------



## Travis

Amazing dogs! Thanks for posting the pictures showcasing their athleticism. I never realized until I had my standard what amazing athletes poodles are and what little acrobats they can be! Your pictures demonstrate that perfectly. Do you have any trouble keeping your white dog clean? Obviously she will need a good bathe after that flying leap over the water! I am going to be getting a puppy in a few months and the breeder has white, cream and black. I told her that I would base the choice first on temperament but as my Standard Sophie was black, I am still picturing a black puppy! Your dogs are very lucky to have an owner who cares about making them look so handsome as well as allows them time to get dirty and be their active athletic selves!


----------



## Harrymummy

Thanks for posting the pics. They are really beautiful and definitely something I will try out. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bunny

Oh my goodness - your dogs and your photos are breath-taking! (your English is fine, too, by the way!). 

Is it okay if I "steal" a couple of these photos to show some other dog lovers?


----------



## Travis

These pictures are most definitely magazine worthy!!! They truly are spectacular and exude the happiness and joy the dogs are having. The jumping and the dandelion field are simply breathtaking. Now I will one day have to see if I can find a dandelion field and copy your ingenuity! Some of my favorite pictures I have EVER seen.


----------



## Zmyjka

Travis said:


> Amazing dogs! Thanks for posting the pictures showcasing their athleticism. I never realized until I had my standard what amazing athletes poodles are and what little acrobats they can be! Your pictures demonstrate that perfectly. Do you have any trouble keeping your white dog clean? Obviously she will need a good bathe after that flying leap over the water! I am going to be getting a puppy in a few months and the breeder has white, cream and black. I told her that I would base the choice first on temperament but as my Standard Sophie was black, I am still picturing a black puppy! Your dogs are very lucky to have an owner who cares about making them look so handsome as well as allows them time to get dirty and be their active athletic selves!


Actually he is cream, only in some light condition he seems white. And now he is 14 months, so I assume, that he will stay cream. But you are right - it's little bit more difficult maintain him clear, then the black one. I spray on them both once at week with mink oil and it helps to clean their coat - so usually it's enough to brush them, after they get dry, sometimes I have to wash them in clear water. With shampoo and so on I am washing them each 4 - 5 weaks, with cutting. Of course if they are not too dirty and if they don't jump in something stinking. 

Here you can see that he is really cream:


----------



## Travis

I love your photos! And thanks for telling me about your dogs! I am now thinking a cream dog will be great. That is one of the two colors my breeder has. There are two people ahead of me that want black females and I said that I would take either color cream or black female if the puppy was sweet and affectionate. I was regretting my decision to check that I would take either color as I was only able to picture in my head having another black dog but your pictures have made me start picturing life with a cream dog and now I will be completely happy with either color. I actually think I'm leaning towards the cream but I shouldn't even think about it that much as their are two litters due soon, one is due September 30th and the other in the beginning of October! I just need to be patient and let fate decide for me. I am over excited if you haven't noticed! On another note, I have a bone to pick with you! Your pictures were so great that I went to print them out and jammed my computer printer! HA! I will attempt printing them again soon, I even got the special cardboard paper out because I just had to have them to put in my special folder for dogs (clips, care tips, products/toys, etc).


----------



## Samba

I love your photos!!! How do you get your cream dogs tail so long/straight? Its amazing how a groom can totally change the look of the poodle!


----------



## Zmyjka

I thing that major reason is, that he is not a pedigree dog - his coat is something between coat of white dogs - curly and little bit firm and apricot ones - more soft and straight - on the tail he has practicaly straight hair and I wasn't cut his tail from time I took him in his 5 months. And when he run, his tail is like a flag


----------



## CT Girl

What stunning photos and cuts! You are very artistically gifted.


----------



## ambitious groomer

*i love it!!*

I love the creativity to your particular dog and coat. I have seen a mini in a Kerry cut. It looks great (they do look a little "shrunken head"ish because of diff in head structure) your pics made my day  Thank you, I'm always looking for creative and different.


----------



## Birdie

I am definitely bookmarking this thread for future reference. What fantastic haircuts! I have never seen such "experimental" cuts work so perfectly! Your cream boy pulls off that Afghan cut like no other dog I've seen, very incredible work. I plan to try some new stuff with my boy now. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## fantastic poodle

Dogs are beautiful and soooo happy. Just look at those faces! Good for thinking out of the ordinary....and good for you for letting your dogs be dogs! They truely can fly and they know it!


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Zmyjka*: Just saw this thread AND I'M SO GLAD I DID!!_ Wow!_ You do an _incredible_ job with your poodles!!:adore: It's really inspiring to see what someone of your calibre can do. Phenomenal photos and amazing poodles!! Please post again soon with more photos!:camera:


----------



## msminnamouse

I _like_ how well you did the clips but poodles will always look best to me in poodle clips. I can't help loving all that's poodle.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Amazing photos! All of the pictures are just beautiful!


----------



## Zmyjka

msminnamouse said:


> I _like_ how well you did the clips but poodles will always look best to me in poodle clips. I can't help loving all that's poodle.


I love some of classic poodle clips - for example the show variation of modern clip, baby clip - in Europe popular show variation of puppy clip, and continental clip. But if I need some shorter variation - for summer or for older or younger dogs, I prefer to find clip suitable to the particular dog.

Now Loki is growing to baby clip (still too short) for winter and for summer I will try continental clip with him. With Dance I am trying kerry blue - still too short on mouth and on back, because she had bedlington before, but seems interesting


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Zmyjka:* I am so awed and entertained by your grooming!! THANKS for the latest photos, and do keep them coming!! I would LOVE for you to do some creative styling on my mpoo, but the travel distance kind of blows that wish away.:airplane:


----------



## Jacamar

Wow, Im blown away! I love the leg clip that gets wider near the foot, and I think the afghan cut is my favorite. I hope you dont mind if I save some of your pics to my hard drive and (try to) copy those clips some day. Excellent photography too! Thank you so much for sharing! :adore:


----------



## MaryLynn

Zmyjka said:


> I thing that major reason is, that he is not a pedigree dog - his coat is something between coat of white dogs - curly and little bit firm and apricot ones - more soft and straight - on the tail he has practicaly straight hair and I wasn't cut his tail from time I took him in his 5 months. And when he run, his tail is like a flag


These are among my favourite photos of poodles I have ever seen. I absolutely love the dandelions. I hope some of your photos are in that calender I read about >.>


----------



## Zmyjka

I was really unsatisfied with slow growing of Dances nose-hair, so I decide to trim her a little and now she is more like airedale terrier


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Zmyjka*: It's incredible what a difference a bit of your scissoring makes, she _does_ look Airedale-like!! You have enviable skills. I like this look for Dance!


----------



## Fbkathleen

I just wanted to say how I loved your pictures. You really captured the joy of your poodles.


----------

